
Ask HN: Talking to an investor for the first time. Any advice? - throwwwww
Hi HN!<p>So I am working on a startup part-time this summer, alongside a small group of people (who could turn into cofounders). We don&#x27;t have a prototype ready yet, so it seems a little early to talk to investors. However, last week an investor at a meetup heard about my idea and really liked it -- we exchanged emails and blocked out an hour to talk over the phone tomorrow.<p>I am feeling nervous about it because I am not sure what to expect. Except for what I read on HN, I don&#x27;t have a firm understanding about how the finance end of things work.<p>Any advice?
======
numinary1
Use the opportunity to learn: (1) What it is that attracted the potential
investor to your idea; (2) What they would require of you in order to make an
investment. Investors can be a distraction, but when the time comes to raise
money you need to understand what investors are looking for. And yes, the most
likely outcome of such a meeting will certainly be "let's keep in touch," but
the very worst time to get to know investors is when you are desperate for
money.

------
coralreef
Convince your cofounders to build the prototype first. Talking to investors in
a distraction. The result of your meeting will most likely be "okay lets keep
in touch".

